# Batkid Saves San Francisco!



## Derick (16/11/13)

http://gma.yahoo.com/batkids-wish-t...co-gotham-155349908--abc-news-topstories.html

Thousands turned out in the streets of San Francisco today to cheer on Batkid, the 5-year-old boy with leukemia whose dream to be Batman for a day is coming true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/11/13)

That is so so so awesome!!! Love seeing things like this!

Faith in humanity - Restored!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

